# Need testers with i910, i915 or G45



## W1zzard (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm working on clock detection for these chipsets but have no boards to test on.

Please let me know if you can help with testing


----------



## jedirock (Jun 13, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> I'm working on clock detection for these chipsets but have no boards to test on.


I have a laptop with a GM45 chipset and an integrated Intel X4500. Does that work?


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a laptop with an "i945" according to GPU-Z. Would that be needed too or not?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 13, 2009)

both can be useful for testing. contact me on instant messenger please


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 13, 2009)

only 32-bit OS users please


----------

